# Solid Colors



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldn't say that it's common, but it's not exactly rare either.

LOL, that's not much of an answer is it? Many horses have some sort of white marking, even if it's just a very small area (I have several in my pasture that have nothing more than a small star and no other white), but there are also tons that have no white markings at all. There is no way to put a percentage on exactly how many lack markings, but they aren't hard to find.


----------



## JuliaWattup (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with above ^^^
solid colours arent exactly rare nor common. Its just luck. Ive come across heaps of solid bays, chestnuts and blacks over the years, so a horse with a solid colour isnt rare at all.

On the other hand, it is quite common to see a horse with some sort of white marking somewhere on their body, whether it be thier face/legs etc.

In a way, finding a solid colour horse or a horse with markings would be around even, as neither are rare at all. 
hope this helps and i didnt confuse you


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

If you want a solid one and are actively shopping for one they are impossible to find. You want one but don't have the money for one you will see them everywhere.

My husband's dream horse is a solid black horse, +15.2 hands, draftier, with a personality and training similar to his current horse. When we have money in hand and are actively looking we can't find a solid black horse let alone one that meets any of the other requirements at all to even go look at it. We've even talked about taking on a foal or weanling to broaden our chances. No such luck so far. When we are not actively looking or can't take one at the time for whatever reason, I will stumble on several potential canidates. 

Ironic thing is his current horse is a grey that is almost all white now. He sorta got this one by default and Apache has been perfect for him. I was hoping that would help him get over his white phobia, but so far no such luck. He love's Apache but is still bound and determined that his next horse will have no white.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its not extremely common.

Although come to think of it, i have 2 of them. :rofl:

A brown AQHA without a lick of white on her. And a red dun Curly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freelance Cowgirl (May 27, 2011)

I see them quite often and I've only been around horses on a regular basis for a few years now. I've seen a few gorgeous, all black horses and then my friend has a retired barrel gelding he just bought less than a month ago that is completely brown; no white. I find myself lucky that I have two horses with no socks! They have white markings on their face but I'm impressed that that's all they have.  Around here a lot of horses have socks for some reason.

But like everyone else says, it's not rare. It's less common than a horse with white, though. I know some people who prefer a horse with no white and others that want a horse with a blaze, star, or certain number of socks.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I never thought about it before... But I have one...


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I have seen plenty of TBs with no white.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Here in Sweden it's pretty common.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There are a LOT of TBs out there that are solid colored. Especially bays, for some reason.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> There are a LOT of TBs out there that are solid colored. Especially bays, for some reason.


Because red based male horses have a higher chance of having white than any other colour/gender combination. Or is it too early for this sort of depth?


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I was just asking out of curiosity because my filly is solid. I don't know anything about the genetics of color in horses. Her sire was sort of a chestnut-y brown and white - what you would typically think of when anyone says "paint" - and her dam was black with a small star, snip, and a bit of white on each leg about pastern length, give or take. 
She's only just 7 months old, so she still had plenty of baby fur left when her winter coat started coming in. Do you think there's a chance any markings will come through in the spring when she sheds out?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

nope, sadly, if she wasnt born with it, you wont see it. Unless she is an appy or a gray!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

In some circles years ago, color was frowned upon. The King Ranch used to always breed for solid horses. When I was young solid horses were considered better work horses...probably not true, but that's what many people believed...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It also depends on the breed. There are a handful of breeds that frown upon any white or have just had it bred out. Fjords and Friesians, for example. Small stars pop up once in a while, but are uncommon in both breeds. 

And my personal microcosm with this: I board at a barn with 31 horses and only two are entirely solid. One is a Trakehner and one is a QH/WB cross.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Kigers are another breed that seek to keep white markings to a bare minimum.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Eolith said:


> Kigers are another breed that seek to keep white markings to a bare minimum.


There's a yearling mustang at my barn that is from one of Kiger ranges (IIRC) and he's completely solid. I didn't realize that was specifically a desired trait for them


----------

